# GROUP B - GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread - GROUP B



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*GROUP B - GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread - GROUP B*

THIS THREAD is the qualification thread for *Group B* ONLY!

Members who do not fall into Group A, *BUT* who were registered by December 31, 2011 *AND* have at least 50 new posts during the qualification period. 

THIS THREAD is the qualification thread for *Group B* ONLY!

DO NOT post here UNTIL you have ACTUALLY qualified!

For full details of the giveaway or to discuss the giveaway... *click here*!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Qualified and definitely interested!


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I seem to have met all the qualification standards and wish to be entered.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I would love the opportunity to be in the draw. Please sign me up.


Good luck to everyone.


John


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

Please enter me for this awesome give away. I believe I have met the requirements.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Qualified with my fingers crossed. Sign me up!

Good luck fellow HTS'ers! And thanks HTS & GIK!


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to enter in the drawing....good luck to everyone


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Qualified and would like to win!


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Please enter me in the drawing, by my count, I meet all of the requirements.

Thanks to both HTS and GIK for setting this up!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The winner of Group B is...

*MikeBiker*

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats Mike - time to spend!! :spend:


----------

